# Boxers



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not the pugilistic kind, I mean beemers!

I need a new bike, I have one last trip in May and that is it, my trusty steed is going, I am sick of the sight of it. I have an urge to own an old boxer, RT, RS not sure yet but something old with a bit of character









What I really want is a Ural but I daren't buy one.









Anyone owned one or have any useful advice?, Beemers that is, not Urals.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have owned a Beemer Mark.A newer R1100RS.

The older R100RS are nice.

I have one word of advice if buying a BMW.If you go to see one ask the seller when the manifold nuts were last greased.They are exposed so need removing every few months,and greasing,with anti-sieze.I never found this out until I checked mine and 2 of the buggers just snapped off with no pressure on the spanner









Took me a week of hell to remove them and fit new ones.You have been warned
















More advice







Gearboxes,not the nicest at the best of times,very clunky,but they do fail on some models.

They sometimes smoke if left on the sidestand,this should clear after a couple of miles.

Paralever bearings,check rear wheel play @12.00 and 6.00.see if it rocks against shaft drive.They fail quite often.They can be adjusted,but most need replacing,and its a dealer job,if you have not got the correct tools









Shall I go on?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mark,

Good resourse.I used the forums a lot,I was too tight to buy a Haynes









BMW Club

The technical hints page is worth a look here.

Motobins


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> What I really want is a Ural but I daren't buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?









I can`t remember, did I tell the story of how on one I owned the right hand barrel sheared off (*MY* fault!!) whilest pulling a double adult sidecar (with my ex-wife inside) going up hill, in traffic at approx 40 mph, but still kept on going?









Tough as old boots









And I gather the modern ones are better made









BTW I also used to own a R80, a very nice bike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Chris, Harleys eh? I have not really considered one but when I change into a gay librarian who's idea of weekend rebellion is riding with other likeminded fruitcakes to coffee mornings and craft fairs I might just buy one.









Mac, I am NOT buying a Ural, 2 or 3 times a year I escape my family for a few days R&R and do 1000's of miles, I would not trust a Ural to get me to the end of my drive.

They are beautiful though.









Alex, many thanks for those links and your advice which needless to say has put the seeds of doubt in my mind.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry to scuttle your plans Mark









BMW are great bikes,but,they have this image of being mega reliable never fail machines,they are not.The engines are great,and bullet proof.But there are things than need constant checking.I loved mine,only sold it because it sat in the garage as I bought it to tour and never did.One thing with BMW if you don't use them be prepared to buy plenty of batteries.Keep it on charge with an optimate or similar.Keep the fluid topped up.Mine ran dry after 3 weeks,with a new battery







.If the battery is not 100% all the time,the ABS will not arm,or work.I thought about a gel battery for mine,they seem quite popular with BMW owners.

Shaft drive is great,no messy chain lube,or adjustment.But the bearings are a known problem on older models.

But if you get a well sorted one,it will give great service









If I were buying another,it would be a 650 Dakar rep,for a bit of trailie fun


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My dad has one and keeps hinting that he's giving it to me!

I haven't a bike licence and getting one these days seems a right palava.

I'll try and get some pics soon.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I just knew a reply was coming









Honestly, the Harley image or rather the rider image does put me off. Until this year HOG used to have there annual meet at Baildon, 5 minutes from my house and I found 90% of the riders a joke. That leaves the 10%ers and they are fine by me.









For the record, I would love a Harley an FXR sport would be nice, pricy though, I am too big for the cheaper sportsters as nice as they are.

It should be law that if you want to ride a Harley you should have to do at least 10,000 miles a year on it or you have to give it to someone who will, like me


----------

